
Amazon in talks to offer event ticketing in U.S - eplanit
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-ticketing-idUSKBN1AQ2DB
======
wj
This was something I had mentioned on Twitter and Reddit off and on over the
past couple of years. Too many times Ticketmaster's website craps out when
tickets for a high demand concert go on sale. The way Amazon handles Black
Friday with waitlists seems like a huge upgrade over hitting refresh 50 times
on different computers in hopes of getting tickets (sometimes not even getting
the page to load).

------
tracker1
Considering how much Ticket Master sucks, it's a good call.

Aside: I'd really like to see blind auctions for seating... You name a price,
when the round completes, seats are offered in best-worst order, then another
round... After two, remaining seats are priced out at the average to min price
paid in the auction rounds.

------
DrScump
Related story about how a guy made millions by gaming Ticketmaster, 130+
points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045)

